# Fifth Gear (paul Dalton)feature



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

If anyone is interested i stumbled across paul's own website and the now famous £7000 royale wax by zymol his site features a great gallery of cars he has prepped up,have a good drool !!!! the site is www.miracledetail.co.uk :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a 'dabble' at the Porsche on page 14:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some very nice looking cars


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

very nice cars, super clean too


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Yes, some very nice metal there. I noticed he has my Makita!  Dont know if i would have the guts to take it to that Lambo.......:buffer: 


Cheers


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

yeah i noticed the makita too, i particularly like the masking job on one of the porkers,very neat and tidy!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> yeah i noticed the makita too, i particularly like the masking job on one of the porkers,very neat and tidy!


My favourite masking job -Mike Phillips


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> My favourite masking job -Mike Phillips


Woah, now thats taping!! :doublesho

Great link Steve, some excellent suggestions from Mike :thumb:


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> My favourite masking job -Mike Phillips


Superb and a good guide. :thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

very interesting link there (  the moral there is don't skimp on cheap masking tape, a bitter lesson i learned spray painting years ago ,having to wipe of the adhesive residue left behind   :mad grrrrrrrrrr !!!!!


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

thats the way to do it , loads a taping off everything that cud be damaged by the rotary/pc. Ive came across pauls site before just for a browse, emailed him aswell but too busy obv to reply lol


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

spend 5grand on a 61 point detail and he will email you punto !!!!!:devil: :devil: ha ha :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

But its a special £65 bucket as mr plato pointed out. Ach all the best to the lad hes obv caught a well earned break hes worked for.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I can only say fair play to the guy. I think some of his work looks outstanding.

I think the people that use his service are the 'I paid' brigade. eg. People that get satisfaction from telling other people how much they've spent on something.

If I could charge the prices he does, believe me I would!!!!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

The place isnt far from me. Sort of job I would love thats for sure.

Be good to get him on this forum though.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

exactly why i emailed him adam and he never got back, told him about the forum of enthusiasts who love to share their knowledge with each other maybe he felt threatend by us lot lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote: His site

These days, Paul has a thriving business based around a loyal customer base. "I won't take on staff like some of the larger detailing companies, because *I haven't met anyone as passionate about detailing as me.* Standards would slip. Every car I detail is an advertisement for my business; 
I couldn't allow for a half decent job to be under my banner."

He should try this site:wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

He should! i must admit though i would love his job!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hes also a member on here, so you never know, if your works good enough and your dedicated enough he might take you on:thumb:

As for the masking up, i was reading a thread on MOL by 2HotFord in the 'Extreme Makeover' section of a big pick up (Clicky) and he masked up all the panel gaps prior to a bit of rotary action, something which i intend to do when i rotary the Megane at the weekend:doublesho :doublesho

ps and please, lets not turn this into the same as any other threads involving Pauls work:thumb:


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

I admire this paul guy. it must be great to hold such a high reputation. I would love be able to work on such cars as he does. although I think the x-factor of his job must go away after a long time? 

that said I still think his detailing skills are great.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mentions it been part of his life and worked in a body shop so cant beat experience!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

He received a lot of stick on the American forums, don't understand why as i am sure many of us would like to be in his postion. I don't see anything wrong in working many hours and putting food on the table. Good luck i say.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice web site,couldnt see any 'before's' though.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

We've all got our favourite methods of doing things. Don't see why people picked up on things he did like they did! He was only posing for the cameras.

I'm sure he'd be more than welcome on here but from the look of it I doubt he's got much time to surf the web!!

World's first celebrity detailer!!


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Remember, reputations are built up over time.
Dont make the mistake of looking at Pauls or my website and thinking " I wish I could work on cars like that".
The standard of work I've seen so far on this forum is second to none , for those of you who on here who are detailing for a living , the only difference between yourselves and the detailers working on the high end cars , is time.
As long as you keep your work to a high standard and your reputation grows , believe me it will be a natural progression for you to move from every day cars through to exotic ones.
8 years ago I was valeting corsa's and escorts , this week I've done an F40 , DB7 GT , 911 Turbo S and a Murcialago.
See what I mean :thumb: 
Dave


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^Dave do you have any pics?


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Here you go ,
The F40 is one that i take care of regularly, so you might recognise it from my website, Ill try and post a fe more later:thumb:


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Those photo's look pooh,
How do I get them to show up on screen ?
They've lost all the resolution downsizing them :wall:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave get a www.photobucket.com account, upload the pics and link them to here.

PS tried applying atlantique yesterday by fingertips couldn't do it and ended up with a foam pad


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Dave get a www.photobucket.com account, upload the pics and link them to here.
> 
> PS tried applying atlantique yesterday by fingertips couldn't do it and ended up with a foam pad


Cheers mate,
I'm away on holiday tomorrow for a few days , when I come back I'll post some pics etc on how to apply it properley, it should be easy once you get the technique right:thumb: 
Dave


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Dave get a www.photobucket.com account, upload the pics and link them to here.
> 
> PS tried applying atlantique yesterday by fingertips couldn't do it and ended up with a foam pad


IMO did'nt look any better than say P21s either.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

wow lush finsh on all the cars


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

oops ,
a bit on the big size:doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some nice exotica and well detailed!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Blimey.:doublesho What's your indemnity premium?

Brazo - it should work fine with your fingertips. Make sure the wax is warm (I usually keep the tub near a radiator for a few mins before starting). It should spread nice and thinly with minimal pressure and go a looooooong way between loads.


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Nice details on some of the worlds best. You could drown in that black Porsche. :doublesho


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Beeste said:


> Blimey.:doublesho What's your indemnity premium?


Pretty bloody high mate , I do a lot of work for Aston Martin as well so i'm insured to drive cars upto £200k

Heres some photo's of the murcie , some of you evo readers may recognise it as Simon Georges
Awesome car , sounds amazing:devil:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Awesome pics dave,( not jealous at all honest ) but on a more serious note what does it take to become an official zymol detailer :buffer: in terms of training and costs etc, i'm sure loads of the lads on here would like to know as well as i   :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Seen the pics in EVO never knew it was you! Top job sir!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

if you need a nottinghamshire concession you know were to come LOL, excellent work mate

ps nice colour on the lambo ;-)


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed! lucky sod lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice cars, i reckon that Lambo is trying to copy Shaun:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i wonder what cleaner Paul uses on his wheels?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I recognise that Lambo too. Some tasty cars you've detailed.

Very impressive portfolio, Dave.


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> Awesome pics dave,( not jealous at all honest ) but on a more serious note what does it take to become an official zymol detailer :buffer: in terms of training and costs etc, i'm sure loads of the lads on here would like to know as well as i   :thumb: :thumb:


I'm not sure , I think it costs about £5k all in all , if anyones interested send me a P.M. and i'll give you the name of who to speak to,
They only allow a couple of people at a time to become authorised , I think they may be looking for a couple more later in the year , so if anyone is interested it may be worth getting in touch sooner rather than later.:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

ahhh its nice to dream of detailing cars like that lol, great work dave lambo looks lush.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

MrGixxer said:


> i wonder what cleaner Paul uses on his wheels?


I think it was p21s wheel gel if memory serves im sure someone will correct me if im wrong:thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Dave Zymol said:


> I'm not sure , I think it costs about £5k all in all , if anyones interested send me a P.M. and i'll give you the name of who to speak to,
> They only allow a couple of people at a time to become authorised , I think they may be looking for a couple more later in the year , so if anyone is interested it may be worth getting in touch sooner rather than later.:thumb:


5graaaaaaand !!!!!!  :doublesho :doublesho do you need an apprentice


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> I think it was p21s wheel gel if memory serves im sure someone will correct me if im wrong:thumb:


Spot on mate and I believe he also uses P21S TAW as a pre soak before pressure washing.

Nice work Dave :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice to see you posting some pics Dave, it would be nice to see some exotica in the show us your work section from time to time.


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Nice to see you posting some pics Dave, it would be nice to see some exotica in the show us your work section from time to time.


Now I've finally figured out how to post them , ill stick some up:thumb: 
Dave


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

if its anything like your site ill have the drool bucket at the ready lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MY GOD!!!!!.......Simpy stunning... a real credit to ur reputation! :thumb: 

Graham


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> I think it was p21s wheel gel if memory serves im sure someone will correct me if im wrong:thumb:


yup just seen his web site and proof he uses P21s cleaner
http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/auto-detailing-car-new.html?carID=51&imageID=460


----------

